# Kyle James Elias "Abigail" Curlew / KyraCurlew / @Curlew_A / Socionocular / radicalyam



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 28, 2018)

Meet Kyle Curlew, aka Kyra Curlew, aka Abigail Curlew


 


 
Kyle is a published Op-Ed writer in VICE Canada, a blogger on his own website, and is a PhD student in Sociology. He came to our attention when @Abortions4All reposted one of his pieces about a free speech controversy in Canada.




 
http://archive.md/Wq291

It is important to note that as of writing this OP on February 27th of 2018, Abigail Curlew's address and phone number have not been posted on KiwiFarms.net, this person is a dishonest liar. 



> "I was featured on Kiwifarms (a troll website dedicated to abusing, harassing, and embarrassing transgender folks and those who suffer from mental health issues)."



This is a line from the Trans Dating Debate article. It of course gets the site purpose wrong, as abusing and harassing off-site is against the rules. And we embarrass cis people and neurotypicals too when they do dumb shit.

Speaking of hating us...
"Being discussed on" is now equivalent to being trolled on


 
Curlew has not been trolled, unless you count random twitters arguing with you as a form of trolling. In which case that means he's been trolled on TWITTER. Not kiwifarms.

Cow crossover with notorious pedophile defender and alcoholic scam artist, Vikki Valimir


 
http://archive.md/mAymD

Objective facts don't real


 
http://archive.md/8vrWl

Debate = Harassment


 
http://archive.md/eDhKJ

I don't know what else you'd expect the reaction to be


 
http://archive.md/79xtE

"Gender is fluid. But the choice to support free speech or trans folks is binary."
"I totally agree"


 
https://twitter.com/Curlew_A/status/934933559957250048
http://archive.md/63lwL

Apparently hasn't actually read all of Contrapoint's thread here, which is mixed albeit critical-leaning. I don't remember anything absolutely out of line.


 


On top of thinking we're a harassment forum, whiteknighting lolcows, and lying about being doxed for attention there is one thing that stands out as the most idiotic thing Kyle has ever said, and that's his belief that "Gender Identity Disorder" aka Gender Dysphhoria is a pseudo-scientific diagnosis.


> Trans folks have been historically marginalized by academics who have been embroiled in debates concerning the authenticity of our existence. Many of these debates have centered around the medicalization of our identity through pseudo-scientific diagnosis of “transvestic fetishism,” “transvestic disorder,” and “gender identity disorder.”


This cemented my belief he is a trender.

Thinks all cis doctors are transphobic just because they're cis


 
http://archive.md/CKDgs

GAAAAAAMMMEREERRR GAAAATTTTEEE @Jaimas


 

Allegedly has Bipolar disorder


 
https://twitter.com/Curlew_A/status/955955240536297472
http://archive.md/VyiV2

This shit again?


 

This retweet apparently calls trans people confusing, it strikes me as a bit transphobic


 

Speaking of confusing, despite having a mental illness (bipolar disorder) and claiming to be trans (ie to have gender dysphoria), screeches about being called mentally ill.


 

Here is Curlew retweeting a news story debunking a fake news rumor, but still talking about it like the rumor was true


 
http://archive.md/TIa2O

BECAUSE PEOPLE CAN'T CARE ABOUT TWO THINGS AT THE SAME TIME AM I RIGHT?


 
http://archive.md/wT6Bb

VICE thinkpieces
"Free Speech Can Be Silencing"
"Trans Dating Debate"

Internet Presence:
Twitter (archive)
Socionocular Blog (archive)
Socionocular Facebook (archive)
Reddit (archive)
LinkedIn
Youtube (archive)
Google+ (archive)
Pinterest (archive)
PicBear (archive.md)
The Conversation (archive)
Rabble (archive)

Curlew is Rat King'd to: Katelyn Burns, Zinnia Jones, MagsVisaggs, Toren from TransEthics, Alexandra DaPonte (@dreddbydawn), Jessica Durling (@elmsjustice), Sapphixy, Ana Mardoll, Horny Thorney,  Benjanun_s (aka Requires Hate, a serial harasser of women and PoC. Ironically enough Curlew also follows N. K. Jemisin, who was one of Bee's victims), Chelsea Manning, and Katherine Cross

Also Follows: Hbomberguy, Lindsay Ellis, Carolyn Petit, Life of Bria, Riley Dennis & neonfiona, Jesska Nightmare, Paris Lees, Ash Hardell, Anita Sarkeesian, several people from Waypoint including Patrick Klepek, BLM Toronto, Everyday Feminism, Wil Wheaton, Felicia Day, Laura Dale, Contrapoints, George Ciccariello-Maher, Brianna Wu, SomethingTexty, and Chelsea Van Valkenberg.


----------



## Draza (Feb 28, 2018)

Holy shit, what a failed abortion.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Feb 28, 2018)

He's been 'female' for four months, and thinks he runs the troon debate solely because he has a PhD in a 'science' that consists of learning who's popular in the latest social bitchfests (you're not the only person to have done sociology classes, """Abigail""").  So, just another failed beta cuck who trooned out to get more attention.  A real sociologist might be curious about the recent trend of men claiming womanhood to gain power (particularly in online and leftist spaces).  These guys in dresses say they're oppressed, but it's amazing how they're treated as the last word on anything the moment they speak.  Especially when they use bullshit qualifications and scream discrimination every time anyone challenges them.



Feline Darkmage said:


> https://twitter.com/Curlew_A/status/934933559957250048




This all sounds alarmingly like 'some people are more equal than others'.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Feb 28, 2018)

Kyle's been against free speech for years.  Look how he responded to the publication of a _letter to the editor_ he disagreed with: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfo...mplaint-against-newfoundland-herald-1.2730367

Also, here's some great cringe from his college literary magazine.  http://journals.library.mun.ca/ojs/index.php/papermill/article/view/1442/1074


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 28, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> GAAAAAAMMMEREERRR GAAAATTTTEEE @Jaimas
> View attachment 392853.



I don't need a longpost to break down this shit. The business insider article in question declares that four people who allegedly sent death threats were addressed by the FBI. It also says that two of them confessed. Do you know who those two were? Go on, pretend you're surprised:

 

Jace and fucking Tyce. They owned up to it being a fucking hoax. That was why the FBI didn't fucking prosecute them. That and they knew that Brianna Wu was a sensationalist idiot. The other two men brought up that Business Insider claims the FBI had dead-to-rights? 

Ethan Ralph, who got himself arrested by being a fucking tard, and Benjamin fucking Barber, who also got himself arrested for being a fucking tard. You noticing a pattern yet? Like all articles that fellate Wu's withered she-cock, the Business Insider article this lunatic has posted  is written by a IRL friend of Brianna Wu's (Because _of course it is_). 

I especially love how Business Insider goes out of its way to _specifically_ redact the criticism the FBI gives to Brianna Wu in the reports it posts, such as the fact that she kept fucking up their investigations by publicizing her harassment and that half the time, she refused to report shit correctly to police in the first place.

Kyle has almost little presence in the Autism Holy War himself beyond shrieking ineffectually (and honestly if you've seen one Anti-GG hanger-on, you've seen them all), but he cheerleads them pretty often. Ultimately he's much-better known for his Rat King ties than any to the usual suspects in GG's opposition.


----------



## m0rnutz (Feb 28, 2018)

"I've been doxed on Kiwifarms"

Not yet, but we'd be more than happy to oblige in feeding your victimization fetish.

Anyone want to do the honors?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Feb 28, 2018)

We're like a right of passage for these idiots. They act like they hate us, but they're so eager to include us in their resume of "Why I deserve your pity follows/likes/paypal donations".


----------



## Begemot (Feb 28, 2018)

Rabbit Bones said:


> We're like a right of passage for these idiots. They act like they hate us, but they're so eager to include us in their resume of "Why I deserve your pity follows/likes/paypal donations".


They use kiwifarms avidly. They know their followers won't bother to see we're typically bi-partisan and against actively engaging with them.


----------



## heathercho (Feb 28, 2018)

> View attachment 392813
> View attachment 392814



That is just so...repulsive.

Anyway, he talks about how troons aren't mentally ill and they can "make their own choices". Of course you can make your own choice, but it's a mentally ill choice. You believe you're in the wrong body. Unless you have something proving that you are indeed "in the wrong body", something you know, from that fancy world of "cisscience", then it's just all in your head. An unbalanced head.

I mean, if someone who is mentally ill wakes up and thinks they're an army tank and they go on a rampage of tankin' and killin', are they actually an army tank? Even if the Gautama Buddha himself meditated on this, he still would come to the conclusion, that one is not actually an army tank. Because you're made of flesh and bones and they cannot suddenly become that of a tank's inner workings. So your need to be an army tank must come from a sickness of the mind or spirit.

Just like Kyle - an obvious man with male chromosomes, thinks he's a girl. He's not a girl. He's mentally ill.
The tank man and the troonman can live out their fantasies - that's ok and that's fair, but you can't change reality. Even if you get the tank gun of an MKII installed on your face, you are still a man and not a tank. If you chop your peen and take horsepiss hormones - you are still a man.

If he has some fancy chromosome issue, then apologies. But with that wonderful beard, I think it's safe to say he doesn't.

I'm also sick of these men whining about "TERFS". You're not a woman. So fuck off and quit whining. Guilting people into caring about Troons isn't going to work anymore.


----------



## Chad5⋅5 (Feb 28, 2018)

And of course, he's a ginger.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 1, 2018)

Kyle is angry about this thread, and still lying about his dox being on here.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Mar 1, 2018)

What a drama queen.  Oh no, people on the internet noticed the things you wrote _for publication under your own name_.  Condom!  Condom!!!


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 1, 2018)

People like this feed animals in zoos, get mauled, then declare they don't understand why they shouldn't despite knowingly ignoring the 'DON'T FEED THE ANIMALS" signs.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 11, 2018)

Curlew posting that "DIY Feminist Cybersecurity" link is honestly the toppest of all keks.

Have a look at this yourself:
https://hackblossom.org/cybersecurity/

This is just basic opsec (encryption, 2-factor authentication, using VPN, avoid phising scams) to prevent your data from being breached or your accounts hacked by actual criminals. So that in and of itself is already hilarious considering Kyle isn't dealing with shit like that, we don't phish or hack people.

Crossover with racist tranny Munroe Blargdork


 

Obsessed with the concept of "trolling" and how everyone who disagrees is a meanieface troll


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Mar 11, 2018)

Dude essentially thinks the problem with feminism is the women.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Sep 19, 2018)

Kyle here likes to keep track of any mention of him online.
(issue with images right now so I'll quote it)


> This was the first time I had an encounter with the trolly hate group known as _Kiwi Farms_. I remember getting a Google notification not long after I published my Vice article informing me that my name had been mentioned on the Internet. I was blissfully unaware of doxxing groups before checking my gmail account that day and I was appalled by their cruelty. I had been doxxed, and I felt violated and vulnerable in the visibility and exposure afforded to me by the Internet.


http://socionocular.com/index.php/tag/kiwi-farms/
https://archive.fo/s7vMQ

Also, doxed my ass. Where's your address in this thread?

You had a few articles online as well as a Facebook and Twitter account well before this thread existed. You exposed yourself dumb ass troon. You actually got off lightly when compared to other insane trannies documented here.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 19, 2018)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> You had a few articles online as well as a Facebook and Twitter account well before this thread existed. You exposed yourself dumb ass troon. You actually got off lightly when compared to other insane trannies documented here.



This piece of garbage seems surprised that when he declares himself an enemy of freedom, people who actually like freedom use it to criticize his behavior.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 20, 2018)

Mr. Kyle, I know you read this site obsessively. You have a one (1) page thread and have been largely ignored in favor of more fascinating people of interest.

I'm going to literally die of cringe and second-hand embarrassment from your victim complex and pretentious fart-huffing. Please seek help for your attention addiction.



Anonymus Fluhre said:


> http://socionocular.com/index.php/tag/kiwi-farms/
> https://archive.fo/s7vMQ



Note that this is tagged with "media manipulation", "surveillance", and "digital violence". I have no idea what this has to do with literally anything. Commenting on public content is not and has never been surveillance or violent.



> I had been doxxed, and I felt violated and vulnerable in the visibility and exposure afforded to me by the Internet.



Imagine feeling violated because people disagreed with you on the internet. This is a huge sign of being a narcissist. Narcissistic people can't tolerate being told they're wrong.



> In fact, I will likely get doxxed again for mentioning my experiences with _Kiwi Farms _as they thrive on negative press. It took me a while to decide whether or not I should tell this story as it will give these trolls more ammunition to shoot back at me. But these assholes need to be challenged, and silence, I feel, is no longer an option.



>doxxed again
Proves he doesn't understand any of the words he's using. You aren't being silenced by being made fun of on an obscure webforum founded to discuss the life of a mentally disabled webcomic artist.



> _Kiwi Farms_ is a prime example of DIY policing in that it has allowed for home brewed vigilantes to play both spy and police officer by weaponizing our visibility to threaten us into silence. It’s also worth noting that they also take joy in attacking people with disabilities and plus size women.



We aren't the internet police. We don't internet arrest people for being fucking stupid. We're more like internet private detectives. We have a lot of info, but don't have the kind of power to do anything other than document. And I don't personally want that power, nor do most here I'd wager.

The only one who wants to be the internet police is Kyle Curlew, free speech hater.



> Earlier this summer a trans game developer named Chole Segal ended her life after substantial harassment from trolls and doxxers over _Kiwi Farms_. Though Segal’s tormentors weren’t the sole cause of her dying by suicide, they played a terrible role, and this marks some of the more extreme consequences of doxxing in the trans community.



Here he is exploiting Chloe Sagal's death, and spelling her name incorrectly. It was SAGAL with an A, not "SEGAL" with an E.

I look forward to his future articles, because those should serve to furthur expose Kyle James Curlew is a huge piece of shit authoritarian narc who doesn't understand what words mean, or how sociological study is supposed to work, and exploits tragedies for personal vendettas.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm glad this person is willing to give us more laughs in the future. Free entertainment is the best entertainment.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Sep 24, 2018)

Mr. Curlew speaks as if there aren't any fatties, cripples, or fat cripples hanging out here.


----------



## janekop (May 4, 2019)

Mr. Curlew has written a sponsored piece on Medium bemoaning the cyber bullying suffered at the hands of “Kiwi Farm”. He must really want a longer thread.

https://medium.com/@digitaljusticelab/doxxing-vigilantes-and-transmisogyny-c2b8a6abb2b2
https://archive.fo/yTyzq






> By Abigail Curlew
> 
> _This article is part of a new series hosted by Digital Justice Lab, the series will be navigating technology and its impact on our daily lives._
> 
> ...


----------



## Recoil (May 4, 2019)

thermocline said:


> https://medium.com/@digitaljusticelab/doxxing-vigilantes-and-transmisogyny-c2b8a6abb2b2
> Mr. Curlew has written a sponsored piece on Medium bemoaning the cyber bullying suffered at the hands of “Kiwi Farm”. He must really want a longer thread.


Medium is the A#1 spot for anti-woman anti-speech anti-rights articles written by entitled troons. They went down that road HARD.


----------



## AnOminous (May 4, 2019)

thermocline said:


> Mr. Curlew has written a sponsored piece on Medium bemoaning the cyber bullying suffered at the hands of “Kiwi Farm”. He must really want a longer thread.



Literally who?

I guess I posted to this barely existing thread way back when, but seriously, literally who?  This clown acts like he is even a minor concern here and was only ever mentioned because of previous even weaker attention whoring.

Nobody cares about this troon at all.


----------



## Army Burger (May 4, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Literally who?
> 
> I guess I posted to this barely existing thread way back when, but seriously, literally who?  This clown acts like he is even a minor concern here and was only ever mentioned because of previous even weaker attention whoring.
> 
> Nobody cares about this troon at all.


Someone who has a humiliation fetish or desperately wants someone to find the skeletons in his closet.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 4, 2019)

It’s curious how they always miss out the key point about people who get threads here, which is that they have to be a lolcow. We don’t pick people at random. A person has to have an online footprint that demonstrates them to be weird and funny, and if they stop being interesting, their thread dies.

So there’s a cyber security tip for you. If you don’t want a thread here, don’t do stupid shit online.


----------



## AnOminous (May 4, 2019)

Tragi-Chan said:


> It’s curious how they always miss out the key point about people who get threads here, which is that they have to be a lolcow. We don’t pick people at random. A person has to have an online footprint that demonstrates them to be weird and funny, and if they stop being interesting, their thread dies.
> 
> So there’s a cyber security tip for you. If you don’t want a thread here, don’t do stupid shit online.



Or you could just be really boring, like this dude.  

He needs to really step up his game if he wants attention.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 5, 2019)

> the emphasis of the doxx is on trying to prove that the victim is faking their transition, mentally ill, hiding from a dark past, and/or doing it for attention.



Just look at most of the people on this board though and that's pretty much it.
Examples: the boring attention whoring fag i wrote this thread about here is a fake tranny, because they essentially said dysphoria wasn't real (called it pseudoscientific. This fag also outright claimed to be bipolar, which again, is a mental condition.

Also handful of them got nailed for harassing women before hastily "coming out" (Brian Hughes comes to mind).


----------



## ZB 584 (May 5, 2019)

What is it with doxed trannies deciding to write articles on how not to be doxed? Like taking abstinence advice from a smack addict. Anyways, the Medium article is, unsurprisingly, complete garbage and littered with grammatical errors, misinformation and this:


> Null, otherwise known as Joshua Conner Moon, the founder of _Kiwi Farms_, warns that their victims might seek retaliation and thus users should be weary of their browsing habits. It’s a practice commonly known on the far-right as “hiding your powerlevel”


 

Here's some supplementary tweets to the Medium piece, from Kyle:
https://archive.md/f62uH




Kyle, no one wants to silence you. I'd personally love for you to get all the media coverage in the world, so normal people can wake up and see just how insane you and your ilk are. Here at KF, however, we just want to ridicule and laugh at you. Stop giving us more power over you than we already possess.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 6, 2019)

As a tranny mctroon i find Kyle very hostile and transphobic for erasing my existence.

edit: also this site doesn't log IPs unless you actually post on it. also IPs alone can't be used to dox you. also using a vpn doesn't matter if you just openly write everything online under your real name lol.

god I'm no wizard with computers but Kyle is so dumb he can't figure anything about them out.


----------

